# Wonderful situations gone horribly wrong



## the dude (Oct 21, 2011)

My IBS has kept me from going on a real date for about 6 years now. At this point I've pretty much accepted that I will be http://i.imgur.com/u4P4O.pngAnd I think there are worse lots in life(I could be quadriplegic) but it doesn't stop me from groaning in pain at all the embarrassing situations I've gotten myself into.About a year ago, I was in an undergraduate program that, what do you know, landed me working with about 12 or 13 attractive women and only one other guy. I got along well with everyone and one weekend, a group of girls(one of which I had a major crush on) decided to drive to a nearby city for this music festival that was going on all weekend. They asked me to come along since 4 attractive women alone in a dangerous city during a drug-infested music festival was asking for trouble. I'm a pretty tall guy in decent shape with a good deal of martial arts experience...at least, that was the one girl's excuse for inviting me. There were some flirtatious gestures involved. I said sure, I'd love to come along.To save money, we all decided to rent only one two-bed hotel room. I could have had a great weekend, tasting the life of an ancient emperor indulging in his harem of beautiful women. I sure as hell needed some stress relief.Then, my IBS-D acted up on the one-hour drive through the desert to get there. I bite the bullet and hang on until we get to a pit stop, at which point my hands are shaking and I'm covered with cold sweat(we were in a desert) and my heart feels like its going to explode like a chestburster from Alien. After some old man takes his sweet time finishing up, I use the bathroom for a lovely forty-five minutes of agonizing pain and mental anguish. We all tried to play it light-hearted once I got back to the car, but there was a sort of tense awkwardness after that. No more flirting, really. It didn't help that it cropped up at the music festival, and several times in the one-bathroom hotel room that we shared. Needless to say, my weekend was not as fun as I'd hoped it'd be. I didn't even like any of the music. ;_;I'm sure things could have been worse, but I can't help but wonder what my life would be like if I just had a normal, behaving digestive system.


----------



## Amber91 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey,I like this story, I was having a rather bad day at uni and this cheered me right up! I only have mild IBS (luckily) but I always have problems before/in lectures and I always get a very gurgley gut. Basically it gurgled really loudly in a very small lecture theatre...everyone looked in my direction so I decided to just look around and pretend it wasn't my stomach haha...but yeah after that I was really anxious and worried - when it starts gurgling, it doesn't normally stop for aaaages...so I ended up in a right state and really needing the toilet so I had to sneak out during the lecture, ninja style. Darn IBS stopping my learning! Luckily I had been dating my boyfriend for 3 years before my IBS started, so I've hopefully avoided the whole dating nerves aspect, but honestly if someone likes you it really shouldn't matter if you have IBS or not just be honest and hopefully they will like you for you. Also I always find my IBS settles down if I'm in loud, slightly crowded places and not thinking about it, so maybe if you make sure dates occur in places where you feel comfortable you should be alright.Good luck with the love quest!


----------

